
Group texting startup GroupMe raises $10.6M - stevederico
http://venturebeat.com/2011/01/04/groupme-funding-seriesb/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Venturebeat+%28VentureBeat%29&utm_content=Twitter
======
dools
Ha! I made one of these a couple of years back and tried to sell it Vodafone.
Maybe I should have applied to YC with that instead of Decal ;)

